# Just Bought an A6 2.7T



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

I am the proud owner of an A6 2.7T 6-Speed Manual. I drove the car home today and realized that there are some things that need to be addressed.
Year - 2000
Mileage - 105,XXX
I plan on doing the following just wondering if you guys could help me with the order of importance:
1. Timing Belt/Seals/Valve Cover Gaskets
2. K04 Upgrade (Only since the front end will be off)
3. Control Arms/Ball Joints
4. Upgrade Swaybars
5. Bilstein HD Shocks/H&R Springs
6. Replace Clutch and Flywheel (RS4 Clutch/LW Flywheel)
7. Good OEM Wheel/All Season Tire
I would like to add that the car is in excellent shape. I got it for a steal.







Maintenance was done religiously.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, if you guys could give me some pointers on what to what out for with these engines that would be great. Thanks, Cheers










_Modified by elgringogillao at 5:55 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Just Bought an A6 2.7T (elgringogillao)*

K04's and clutch should be at the bottom. To do the turbos, it doesn't just involve removing the front end, but removing the engine completely. Also, if the turbos are in good shape and regular synthetic oil changes have occured, then they should last for many more years. Currently, I have original turbos and original clutch with 165K. I would recommend the timing belt, control arms, and check all your CV's and motor/trans mounts. 
oh and MTM stage 1-3 should hold you over nicely until the turbos need replacement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (call up Hoppen Motorsports)

_Modified by jettasmooth at 1:17 PM 4-15-2010_


_Modified by jettasmooth at 1:18 PM 4-15-2010_


----------

